# springfield xd subcompact (any owners?)



## gettn_strtd (Feb 5, 2007)

was thinking of purchasing one to carry, small enough to hide. anyone own one or have any comments?


----------



## rufusleeking (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't have the subcompact, but I recently purchased the service (4") model. I only have about 150 rounds through it so far, but it's been flawless. I'm a beginner so just getting the hang of shooting and not jumping/closing my eyes when I pull the trigger.

I went with the XD after much research and reading all kinds of good stuff about them.

Perhaps you've already been to these, but they helped me in my decision. I know I've read a lot of good from the subcompact owners.

www.xdtalk.com
www.gundirectory.com

And then, really, any google search for "XD reviews" will give you a bunch of stuff to read.

The only negative I have seen on them is that they (Springfield) doesn't sell parts. That didn't bother me so much because their lifetime warranty means they'll fix it for you. Still, if you're looking for a carry piece and for some reason you broke it and needed to send it back -- you could be without while it's getting fixed.


----------



## splawndrew (May 2, 2006)

if youre looking for a back up gun and open to suggestions, you should look at a sig sauer p232. It is a very proven and reliable gun and will fit just about anywhere. also i am a bigger guy and the 232 fits in my hands quite nice. that is another issue you will want to look into is how the gun fits in your hand. its definantly a gun worth looking into if you have not. but either way if you go with the xd, it is still an excellent choice. 8)


----------



## gettn_strtd (Feb 5, 2007)

my friends wife went and took the carry class with me, and he bought her the subcompact. i have shot it and liked it very much. hers has the mag extender which makes it fit better in your hand. i have pretty much talked myself into getting one, just trying to find the best deal... thanks for the feedback though...


----------

